# Tapping into Honda trim and tilt relay



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

How does one go about adding the external trim and tilt switch to a honda outboard? I have one of those TH marine oval rocker switches and just need to know where to tap it into?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

color code for honda outboards wires indicates light green up, light blue down


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> color code for honda outboards wires indicates light green up, light blue down


So snip these wires and heat-crimp in my wires? I'm assuming these wires will be coming from the tiller handle where the factory switch is?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Or trace 'em back and find the studs where they connect to the relay.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes to all, unless it a 3


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Yes to all, unless it a 3


A 3 what?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

3wire motor, don't think yours is but I have seen a couple honda's have them.


----------

